# can u raise pumilio eggs yourself



## frogempire (Oct 3, 2007)

I was wandering if i could raise my pumilio eggs.and if there was a food they eat other then infertile eggs


----------



## Curt61 (Jan 16, 2007)

Hey, sorry but they can only eat frog eggs as a food source to survive. So everybody leaves their basti eggs and tads in the vivarium.


Curt.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

they can be raised on egg yolks from other sources (ie: chicken), or even eggs from other frogs you've harvested but it is very time consuming...

S


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

sports_doc said:


> they can be raised on egg yolks from other sources (ie: chicken), or even eggs from other frogs you've harvested but it is very time consuming...
> 
> S


is also not very successful.


----------



## frogempire (Oct 3, 2007)

thanks alot for all the replies


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

sports_doc said:


> they can be raised on egg yolks from other sources (ie: chicken), or even eggs from other frogs you've harvested but it is very time consuming...
> 
> S


You really can feed them chicken egg yolk?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

If you look in the literature at the success rate of this process it has not been very successful despite the process having been around for about 20 years... (see Terrrarium Animals, Breeding, Care, Maintenance, TFH publications (initially published in the USA @1986)). Usually the froglets take a long time to morph (if they do morph), are small, may have SLS and for those that do morph, usually die. 

Ed


----------



## Catfur (Oct 5, 2004)

Julio said:


> sports_doc said:
> 
> 
> > they can be raised on egg yolks from other sources (ie: chicken), or even eggs from other frogs you've harvested but it is very time consuming...
> ...


Robb Melancon has reported some good success raising them on auratus eggs.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Robb, has some information on his test on his website:
http://www.robbster.com/RobbHome/FrogPa ... p?Tab=Home

I believe as stated he has had the best luck with other frog eggs.


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

Haven`t tried other frogs eggs much. They didn`t really go for them and were hard to keep from spoiling. EDV pumilio didn`t do well on egg yolk but bastis did avg. About 4-5 mo`s, but water didn`t really have to be changed often. They did morph out small but no sls and they grew well. Michelle took over feeding when I gave up at about 2 months. She fed another 2 months and they morphed. Add some vit/min powder to the yolks 1-2x a week.
Much easier if the parents do it.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

i believe newt eggs have also been used successfully


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

^according to Ed they have... one thing I want to try. Yes, pumilio canbe raised on their own, but it's not easy. As others said above you have to use other frogs eggs. Look all around here in the Egg and tadpole section... I have posted numerous times about it.


----------



## GSXR_MURRHEE (Sep 16, 2006)

Ok this is probably gonna sound a little crazy, but what about feeding the pum tads other tadpoles instead of eggs? I chimed in on another post about one of my mancreek tads eating a azureus tad (http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/posting.php?mode=reply&t=33246). I haven't been able to get unfertilized eggs from any of my frogs, they're too quick and I've been super busy, so the other day instead of letting them all starve I fed him one of his little brother/sister tads and he quickly gobbled it up. 

So now I'm starting to wonder if maybe some other types of tads will work too, like tree frogs and toads. It's still warm enough down here and I have lots of them around my property. 

So I guess my questions are: Has anyone heard of/tried anything like this? If the tads continues to eat other tads instead of eggs will there be any health problems? Are other tadpoles more or less healthy to eat than eggs? If a tree falls in the forest, does it make a sound?

Thanks,
Sean 
(JK about the last one lol)


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

would probably wanna clip the feeder tad tail or something to make sure they loose the fight :twisted:


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

I`ve kept pumilio tads together that weren`t being fed 1 larger man creek and a smaller basti, both of them starved and didn`t get eaten by the other. This seems moppsite in non obligate egg feeders and non egg feeders. possibly something on the way to evolving to true egg feeders has left out cannabalism. Even phyllos will eat weaker tads eventually if they don`t get enough nutrition. I`ve also seen double tads in a brom where on just gets outcompeted but not eaten.


----------



## GSXR_MURRHEE (Sep 16, 2006)

I dunno, So far I've only tried this with the one and he's 2 for 2. I'd hate to let them all just starve, especially the one because he's so close to popping his front legs. I still have three others left, 2 in the tank that don't look like they're being fed and 1 out of the tank that I was trying to feed eggs myself. 
On the one hand it would be interesting to try it, but on the other is it really worth all the effort? What would you guys do- Just write them off as a lose, or try feeding them other tads?

Sean


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Interesting observation since the adaptions of thier mouth morphology should make this very difficult for the tadpole. 

Ed


----------



## GSXR_MURRHEE (Sep 16, 2006)

Well I went ahead and caught a couple of tads from outside earlier today and dropped them in with the two mancreek tads outside of the tank. So far I haven't fed any other tads to tad#1, and tad#2 has eaten two tads in the past. So this could be kinda interesting. Got a couple of pics too just for the heck of it.

tad #1









tad #2 (lot dirtier cup)









So I guess I'll wait and see what happens and report back in.
Sean


----------

